
YouTube is down - html5web
https://www.youtube.com/
======
AngryUtuber
Just when I uploaded a video that would have gotten many views. FUCK

~~~
almostApatriot1
I'm streaming my marriage too. Jesus!

------
JamesApple
"These are the most common IP addresses for YouTube: 208.65.153.238.
208.65.153.251. 208.65.153.253. 14 May 2018"

These IP addresses do not respond.

